# Toshiba e-studio 350 Driver for Win7



## rajeshbid (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a Toshiba e-studio 350 copier which was working on the old XP 

Upgraded to a Win 7 64bit and tried to install driver for e352/452/353/453 but it fails with error 0x00000057 

Then tried on a Win 7 32 bit laptop, same problem

Firmware version on the copier is
 F/W Ver: T360SY0E4006 

Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you run the upgrade advisor https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=20 prior to the upgrade the drivers appear to be either xp or vista Monochrome MFPs: Support & Download - Toshiba e-STUDIO nothing for win 7


----------



## rosiebnu (Feb 8, 2015)

toshiba doesn't have the driver win7 32 for the copier estudio 350.
as the language in my computer is chinese, there will be some mistakes in my translation.
here is my way out:
. start-devices and printers
. add printers
. add net, wireless or bluetooth printers
. click my printers is not listed
. use tcp/ip address or hostname to add printers
. hostname or ip address: 192.168.0.8(use the tcp/ip address for the printer e350 in the lan, which you can check when you install e350 in winxp)
. port name: 8080 (which you can check when you install e350 in winxp)
. leave the default unchanged and click next...
. then click install from drive...
. navigate to e350 winxp driver folder, you must have the cd.
. here is the path: \e350\W2K\PCL6\USA
. and you have the inf file: eS4mxl2K.inf
. install and you have the e350 copier work.
good luck.


----------



## rosiebnu (Feb 8, 2015)

as for the win7 64 driver for e350, there is also another way out. you can have TOSHIBA eS282/283Series PCL6 drivers instead.


----------

